# Look who came to my house



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

these 2 cats are farely new to our house. Theres a black cat that has medium length hair . he has 2 hind socks and his front paws have white tips.his chest is white. i think he has a white belly. hes really pretty looking. I dont know where he came from. Ive only seem him during the night. So its hard to take pictures of him without going outside and scaring him off. 

sometime in the beginning of the year this calico cat showed up at the front porch eatting the food that i leave out for smokey. She is very pretty.

i have no idea where she came from either. 

last night around 10pm those 2 cats showed up together  

So i was able to get a picture of them. I know that the black cat is a male because i saw him spray oour bush. 

I am a cat person for sure. but i can not have kittens from these 2. So im hoping that they did not team up to make kitties somewhere.

I do not want to see kittens on my porch. 

So maybe i should set a trap and try to catch someone and get him or her fixed.

heres the picture of the 2 of them
http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff450/autumngirl10/Cats/IMG_2124.jpg


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Think about getting her fixed ASAP. She looks a bit "plump" in the picture.
They are beautiful.


----------



## Tabbylove (Aug 14, 2011)

She looks pretty pregnant to me  It is kitten season so it's pretty likely she will have kittens soon. I would get her to a vet asap for a spay. Although it sounds sad and cruel it's better to spay and abort, I work for a rescue in NY and we are flooded with cats and kittens as is every rescue in the US. We probably get around 50 calls a day to bring in cats/kittens. Where in NY are you?


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

They are very pretty, she does look like she could be pregnant already though.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Awwww they are beautiful. What are your plans for them?


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i agree with Tabbylove, looks pregnant to me. as sad as it is to have to spay and abort it probably is the best thing, unless you are confident that you can find the kittens homes.

about 2 years ago i had 2 mommies show up at my colony with kittens in tow and i was lucky that i was able to get them all into a no kill shelter. if that same thing happened today it is very doubtful that i could find anywhere for a kitten, much less 7 of them.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I am very sorry to say....i cant really do much for ms.cali .. i mean.. i have a trap and all..but the Tara van only in our area on certain days & times. so with my luck ms.cali would get trapped on an off day. so i would have to let her go. if i did trap her on an off day...i couldnt bring her inside since i have 4 cats and 2 big dogs.

so i dont know what else to do. its june 30th ..knock on wood i havet seen any kittens yet. ms.cali was here last night.. no kittens with her.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

could you only set the trap on on days that the van will be there? you never know, you might get lucky and have it work out.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

im not 100% sure...but i think the van is in our area on wednesdays and my mom is out for the day ..so i cant trap her then b/c by the time mom comes home,the van would be gone. again ....its hard to do this for her...


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Its weird....shes only showing up during the night to come and eat. Its been 90 degrees here during the day. So i understand that the cat wants to stay in the shade someplace then come to my house at night to eat and stay cool. but i normaly pull the food inside at night. but i guess i will leave the food outside all night since she doesnt really finish the dry food. then in the morning i swop it with another bowl of dry food.


----------



## Tabbylove (Aug 14, 2011)

You could always trap her and put her in a large dog metal crate with bedding, litter box and food and water till the van comes. I recently trapped a kitty and had to do that for a week until space was available and she was fine.


----------

